# Kitchenaid icemaker just stopped working



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

your infrared sensors are ok. If your icemaker is cycling like you say, then you probably do have a bad valve. You will need to check the valve to see if it receiving voltage when the icemaker is in the fill position.


----------



## ecarter312 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you for the quick reply. Yes, that's what I was thinking too. I have a volt meter, but not sure how to check the voltage on the valve. Could you give me a brief tutorial?
Thanks


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

your valve in the back will have 2 solenoids on it, 1 for ice 1 for water. Figure out which solenoid is for ice by checking the wiring diagram or following the water tubing up to the ice maker. Your ice maker sends voltage to the solenoid when the fingers are at approximately 12 O'Clock. Check for 120 volts at solenoid. When you are back there you should be able to hear and feel the solenoid engage.


----------



## ecarter312 (Aug 23, 2011)

Great! That's exactly what I needed.

Thanks again


----------



## ebsparrow (May 26, 2012)

hardwareman said:


> your valve in the back will have 2 solenoids on it, 1 for ice 1 for water. Figure out which solenoid is for ice by checking the wiring diagram or following the water tubing up to the ice maker. Your ice maker sends voltage to the solenoid when the fingers are at approximately 12 O'Clock. Check for 120 volts at solenoid. When you are back there you should be able to hear and feel the solenoid engage.


I have this same issue and when i check the voltage at the solenoid for the ice maker stays around 9 and when the fingers are up the voltage drops to zero for a couple of seconds then goes back to around 9. I also switched the solenoid for the door water to the ice maker line and when i press the water door switch the water would fill the ice maker.


----------

